# win xp drivers for compaq presario f500



## SGT_Anderson (Oct 10, 2008)

Yeah I'm dual booting a compaq presario f500 laptop with win xp and ubuntu linux. I can't seem to get the drivers I need for my laptop could I get some help please?


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello and welcome...
Drivers for XP:

http://h20180.www2.hp.com/apps/Nav?..._client=S-A-R163-1&h_page=hpcom&lang=en&cc=us

Choose your model...
Hope this will help you mate...


----------



## SGT_Anderson (Oct 10, 2008)

I've been there but since my laptop originally came with vista on it those drivers won't install everything I need.


----------



## vladimirb (Mar 31, 2008)

Hello again...
Good thing is that we already have this kind of problem here...
This is the thread similar to yours:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f108/hp-compaq-presario-f500-drivers-for-downgrade-to-xp-226109.html


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi,
Take a look at this thread:
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f10...v6700-dvx7xx-dv9800-series-laptop-257133.html
It is for a different model (F700), but the hardware is similar.
Many of these drivers have to be installed MANUALLY and in order.

This thread may also help you:
http://forums11.itrc.hp.com/service...47626+1223645506101+28353475&threadId=1115132
Thanks,
Bill


----------

